# Aikido in Utah



## Mariachi Joe (Apr 22, 2007)

I've been looking for an Aikido studio but have been unable to find anything around were I live.  Does anyone know of any quality Aikido instructors in the Weber/Davis area of Utah.  Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

